# Robin Hood



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So my son has an Associates of Arts degree, a Bachelor of Business Administration and a Masters of Business Administration all paid for by me and the Texas Tomorrow Fund; he's very, very smart. So smart he shoots expensive arrows at the same spot and ruins two LOL!

He's been practicing more than I have over the summer and his groups are very small and consistant so he's there; I'll give him this one, it's his first one and something that I've never done and besides, we needed a new batch of arrows anyway. 

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome, we all need to do it at least once (your turn is coming) . Congrats to your son!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That was at 30 yards...I wonder what the odds are Derek?

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I got one at 30 with a compound. I figured I'd be safe shootin at the as spot twice, but all I did was kill a couple arrows... Really I think there is a big luck factor at play, I've broken a lot of nocks and cut a lot of feathers/vanes over the years. To guess on the odds, you might be able to hit the lotto faster than doing it a 30yds....


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I can relate, I got one at 20 then figured I was safe at 30 right up until I got one there, both with carbons. Now I only shoot groups at 40 but have already ruined a couple of nocks at 40 on my FMJ's.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I did it at 25 once so now I shoot one arrow per target. I ruin fewer arrows this way. :smile:

Still got a long way to go before I am comfortable enough to hunt with the bow. But I will get there soon.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Good shooten!

I used to use those stick on gun targets. He can stick those on the bow target in different spots so he dosent ruin any more arrows.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

All that education and he still hasn't figured out why a target has multiple dots...




Or....maybe he has and he just doesn't care because Daddy is still buying arrows. LOL
NICE SHOT!!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> So my son has an Associates of Arts degree, a Bachelor of Business Administration and a Masters of Business Administration all paid for by me and the Texas Tomorrow Fund; he's very, very smart. So smart he shoots expensive arrows at the same spot and ruins two LOL!
> 
> He's been practicing more than I have over the summer and his groups are very small and consistant so he's there; I'll give him this one, it's his first one and something that I've never done and besides, we needed a new batch of arrows anyway.
> 
> TH


Yea, Yea, Yea......whatever.......


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Yea, Yea, Yea......whatever.......


 I really do feel bad for you now, a man with nothing positive to say to anyone. Hopefully one day you will find happiness somewhere. 2cool is a great group of guys who could come to help you one day. hwell:


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

slabnabbin said:


> I really do feel bad for you now, a man with nothing positive to say to anyone. Hopefully one day you will find happiness somewhere. 2cool is a great group of guys who could come to help you one day. hwell:


Don't fret, ol' Tommi boy knows where I'm comin' from......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't know where you're coming from but I know where you've gone.



TH


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Have fun at camp, don't forget to pack your toothbrush:biggrin:

Tell your son nice shooting TH, I have done it once....accidentally:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks, I've not done it intentionally or accidentally LOL!



TH


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well after talking about not shooting 20yds at the same spot twice above, I did it yesterday and ruined one of my new 300 FMJ's. Wouldn't have been bad had it just been the nock, but nooooo, I blew out 4" of the rear of the arrow. LOL 

Heck we couldn't even cut it off for my friends short draw length. LOL 

Wish you all well on your hunting, hope that boy puts all that good shooting to work.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Hey TH, whose arrow holes are those that MISSED the vitals in that target???? lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Him sighting in I think...all of mine are in the heart on the other side of the block 

TH


----------

